# air pump help again



## ghettodreamz (Dec 18, 2006)

i recently purchased an eco commercial air 1 pump and it says that it pushes 38 litres a minute it only has 1 outlet.. yes its me the ******* who bought the dual outlet pump from pets mart im just wondering did i mess up again??? im running a dwc setup with 4 buckets. ob1, stoney, sum1 let me know if this is going to work for my first grow its just the guy who sold me the pump made it seem so bad ***. post post post !!!!


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 18, 2006)

heres a link to wut it looks like its a 18 watt 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AIR-PUMPS-COMME...2QQihZ003QQcategoryZ46312QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 18, 2006)

I think that should work for 4 buckets as long as you split it right.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 19, 2006)

You can always upgrade with a second pump, and add it in with the first one...you just need a few one way valves and a gang valve or some tees.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont think so...

your gut will tell you differently once your roots bust through.

you can do that for now, although it will take up time and usually frustration. 

but in a week or two when your roots have completely busted through and are getting ready to touch water you will need more. 

if you dont get more you will have to cut your roots back constantly, either that or risk loosing sometimes alot of foliage. 

most people will cut back roots anyways, simply because when they really grow deep oxgen becomes less, and leaves will start droppin like the shts after mardi gras- u know what im sayin

i just picked up my co worker an eco dual outlet that pushes 120L from pet smart for 22 bucks. 

he has a 10g rez, and that pump will be suffice for his entire grow. 

you should return that sht and get a dual outlet bud...sry 

like i said though you can get going on it now if your anxious, but you will def. need to upgrade if you plan on going big all the way


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 27, 2006)

the guy tol me that the pump would be better than the 8 outlet eco i was planning on buyin . is there any truth 2 this??need help bad how am i gonna return this ish!!!!


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 27, 2006)

remember im only gonna run 4 plants/// i saw the exact 8 outlet 1 that you told me but this one was supposd to be betta. HELP ME PLEeeeeeeeeeeEAAAAAAAAASsssssssssEE i swear this m0ther **** pump has slowed me down so much


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 27, 2006)

hah thats a ***** man.

in an 8 outlet pump there will usually be 2 motors sometimes 3. 

these motors are specifically designed and manufactured to pump equal amounts to each outlet- and within the motor there are those extra components there to do so. like regulatory vaulves and such. 

a pump with only one outlet. although it may be able to push more water, is not manufactured to regulate the correct airflow needed for many buckets. and therefore is more insufficient when u are trying to do so. 

and 8 outlet pump will show you 8 well sized aquariums- while a big 1 outlet pump will just show you one big aquarium. u see what im gettin at. 

you can go buy tubes and seperators and such for not too much money. but you are going to spend much time and frustration setting them up just to realize that it will not be suffice for the entire grow. 

and more than likely you will run into problems with correct air flow, simply because the pump is not designed to take into account more than one seperation. and there will most likely be inconsistancies

like i said you can do this for now. just use one pump and run seperate lines yourself to your buckets. but when your roots bust through be prepared to get more air; either that or be prepared to have problems. 

if you understand the concept and have atleast seen pictures, you well know that alot of air, air pockets in your medium, and literally air bubbles are needed to maintain healthy growth. 

try and set it up, and you will see for yourself. once you throw those airstones on and look at your buckets- you will immediately realize that that amount of airflow will not suffice. you dont even need anyone to tell you that. you know whats up, and you know that just a lil bit of bubbles aint gunna cut it for large root growth. 

if you want, try and return it. either that or just go with it, and atleast get your plants started with it. and when the roots start growing significantly, go get more pump(s).


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 28, 2006)

ok ob1 so how many plants would this pump above and a dual outlet support 4????i was also wondering if i can switch the light cycle at the beginin to 16-8 jus to reduce that ole electric bill.... dam 1000 hps POSTTT i need i need the info!


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 28, 2006)

you could probably scrape by with that without having to cut roots back. how much did that pump cost you? 

you can start it at 16/8 thats fine. just slower growth, but still faster than a soil medium. and make sure its not an autoflowering strain. 

do you know what your electric company charges per kw/h? (kilowatts an hour)- what they calculate your electricity bill with


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 28, 2006)

i paid 60 for the commercial and 40 for the dual outlet like a [email protected] no i dont know the kw per hour but i do understand its gonna be a b!+ch... thanks 4 all the info dawg its really helpn out.. so your sayin it would be fine?? i will start 4 SURE by the end of the week so im lookn 4 mo and mo info


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Look for "dual diaphram" pumps... these suckers blow better then neone I know.


----------

